# Borderlands 2 Officially Announced By Gearbox Software



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Borderlands 2 Officially Announced By Gearbox Software*










After a rumor appeared yesterday saying that_ Borderlands 2_ was in development, 2K Games have now officially announced that the game is in development by Gearbox Software.

Few details have been revealed, with the announcement saying that “_Borderlands 2_ features all new characters, skills, environments, enemies, weapons and equipment, which come together in an ambitiously crafted story.”
Continuing:_Players will reveal secrets, and escalate mysteries of the Borderlands universe as they adventure across the unexplored new areas of Pandora._​A new website, borderlands2.com, has launched which is currently rather bare, but we’ll keep an eye out to see whether anything new is added. A full reveal is set for gamescom from August 17 – August 21, but the next issue of GameInformer will also have new details.
_
Borderlands 2_ will release on PS3, 360 and PC during Take-Two’s fiscal year 2013 beginning on April 1st, 2012. As yesterday’s rumor asserted that it would release next year, a 2012 debut seems likely

Source: PSLS


----------



## GeemanSeven (Jun 29, 2011)

Outstanding! I was hoping they'd make a sequel.


----------

